# Postfix Fehler



## pallino (26. Dez. 2013)

Hallo,

einige Male ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass innerhalb meines Mail-Logs die Postfix Fehlermeldung "SSL_accept error from" erscheint.

Was bedeutet diese genau und was kann ich dagegen machen?

Danke!


----------



## Till (31. Dez. 2013)

Poste mal die genaue Fehlermeldung.


----------



## pallino (31. Dez. 2013)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort.

Der Logeintrag sieht foldermaßen aus (ich habe ihn komplett anonymisiert):
	
	



```
[datum] [server] postfix/smtpd[xxxx]: connect from server1.xxxx.tld[ip]
[datum] [server]  postfix/smtpd[xxxx]: SSL_accept error from server1.xxxx.tld[ip]: -1
[datum] [server]  postfix/smtpd[xxxx] lost connection after CONNECT from server1.xxxx.tld[ip]
[datum] [server]  postfix/smtpd[xxxx]: disconnect from server1.xxxx.tld[ip]
```
Hier sieht man, dass es einen SSL-Fehler gibt.
Wenig später findet man aber auch folgenden Logeintrag, der den gesamten Vorgang noch einmal wiederholt, allerdings ohne Fehler:

```
[datum] [server]  postfix/smtpd[xxxx]: connect from server1.xxxx.tld[ip]
[datum] [server]  postfix/smtpd[xxxx]: disconnect from server1.xxxx.tld[ip]
```
Dieses Prozedere wiederholt sich ständig: Anfangs immer mit Fehler, ein paar Sekunden später ohne Fehler. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Monitoring-Server, der immer wieder überprüft, ob der Dienst erreichbar ist.

Woran liegt das?

Danke!


----------

